# Maca Root and Moringa (Powder Form)



## OverR8DNatty (Dec 12, 2014)

Anybody have any long term research with these products?  I recently started using maca root and moringa myself, and looking forward to put in more time for my own research.  Just seeing if I'm the only idiot out there ha ha.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 20, 2014)

OverR8DNatty said:


> Anybody have any long term research with these products?  I recently started using maca root and moringa myself, and looking forward to put in more time for my own research.  Just seeing if I'm the only idiot out there ha ha.




I actually had a friend who used it, he liked it sorry I don't have much info on it but just basically saying you're not the only idiot out there if it doesn't work?!


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the maca root is responsible for my libido being through the roof right now.  It's crazy honestly.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 21, 2014)

i should probably try that out but seeing the sexy missus in bed is already a turn on :x


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Dec 28, 2014)

Greedy said:


> i should probably try that out but seeing the sexy missus in bed is already a turn on :x


I know how you feel brother.  For me what I really noticed was waking up in the middle of the night with something throbbing lol.  I haven't been that way since I was younger.  Either way, I think it's doing me good.  Pulled 500 for a double and have been off for almost 8 months now.  Shooting for 600 by mid next year.


----------

